# Ultimate Dubs w/e 15/3/10 - Spare place & room!



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi all,

Due to last minute ill health (of both car and person) our TTOC club stand is one and very possibly 2 cars short of a full 5 car stand.

With only 3 days now to the event I'm inviting ANYONE interested in attending this w/e (i.e Saturday & sunday) modified cars or not to be on the TTOC stand. Dont necessarily need to be a club member either now, given the circumstances.

A double room is already booked and available at £68 which if you want to come you will need cos the cars have to remain in the showhall overnight saturday/sunday.

Anyone interested please PM me with a phone number and I'll call you ASAP.

Ta, Cam


----------

